# Bald Head Island



## jrray22 (May 9, 2005)

I've been invited on a trip to Bald Head later this summer. Has anyone fished there before? Not sure what to take. I'll either be in the surf or on the sound side. Is flounder gigging an option there? Any insight would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Huh?*

Isnt that a nude beach?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i have not personally fished there, but there should be some flounder and pompano for sure, and the possibility of puppy drum and spanish also. if you can get a boat ride there is very good tarpon fishing on the back side. I don't see why flounder giggin wouldn't be an option, just remember that the regs just changed and you are only allowed 8 fish


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the fishin down there can be awesome. hit up some of the back creeks for some reds and flounder. like bluerunner said, there are also some tarpon to be found in the summer time..or so i hear.


----------



## jrray22 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the information. You've got me more excited about the trip now!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Bald Head Island forms "Cape Fear" at the mouth of the Cape Fear River. Good surf fishing at the point, not unlike the point in Buxton. "Late summer" isn't the best bet, but there should be some fish there in the surf. If you have a boat, the pup, foulnder and spec fishing can be great on the back side. Find some oyster bars on low tide and fish them when the water comes in. Tarpon are around, but hard to entice to bite. Night fishing seems to be best in the river for them. Also just up river on the south side is the ADM docks, BIG (50# +) black drum around them docks all summer.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i fished bald head as a kid growing up in southport in the 50's. there was nothing there then but big wild hogs, really big skeeters and big fish, tarpon, black drum around the point and the back side was always good for large spot, croker, and the pig fish grounds if you had a boat, and the occasional shark anywhere around the island. 
ps my opinion is that they have ruined, as it was called in my childhood, "the first of the tropical islands".
charlie


----------

